# No Period 15 months after removal of mirena



## primo919 (Jan 21, 2012)

My Mirena was removed in mid October 2010. Since then I have a few instances of spotting; in April, May, and June of 2011. I have associated this, as has my GYN, with having intercourse for the first time in a long while. Since June 2011 I have not even spotted, nothing! I have taken about 9 pregnancy tests since; even though I was certain I could not be pregnant as my partner and I use protection. It has now been a total of 7 months since I had even spotted. I am concerned that the removal, which had to be done surgically as the device was not easily removable, has caused permanent damage and possible infertility. I see my OB-GYN in a few weeks but have been going INSANE wondering and worrying. Any advice?


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Even if the device caused scarring I would assume you would still have hormonal cycles that would cause you to ovulate and menstruate, even if your tubes were completely blocked (not saying they are, just something scarring can cause). How were your cycles before you started birth control?


----------

